# No wonder so many people are misinformed about news topics



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

When you hear that 42% of Canadians get their news from social media, it is no wonder so many believe things that are simply not factual.








42% of Canadians get their news through social media: Study


Canadians love getting their news — fake or not — through social media.




torontosun.com





So instead of looking at reputable and regulated news sources like newspapers, radio and tv news programs that have to fact check what they report to us, we have all these people who look to Facebook, Youtube and Twitter etc. to learn about things. If someone wrote it on Facebook, it must be true is I suppose how they think. That's seriously worrying.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

5 companies own 95% of the US media and they all support the Democrats. Add in Fakebook, YouTube, and Twitter with their well known left wing bias and the vast majority of the population is fed left biased news.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Prairie Guy said:


> 5 companies own 95% of the US media and they all support the Democrats. Add in Fakebook, YouTube, and Twitter with their well known left wing bias and the vast majority of the population is fed left biased news.


Love these unproven assertions, want to provide the proof?

Here's a starter: Sinclair Broadcast Group - Wikipedia.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Any wiki article that quote WashPo as a reliable source can't be trusted. In fact, wiki can't be trusted on any political topic...they are overrun by leftists.

That being said, the vast majority of the media IS controlled by the left.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Prairie Guy said:


> Any wiki article that quote WashPo as a reliable source can't be trusted. In fact, wiki can't be trusted on any political topic...they are overrun by leftists.
> 
> That being said, the vast majority of the media IS controlled by the left.


Well if you reject every source as left-wing biased then there's no point in discussing, but there's no debate that Sinclair Broadcast Group is a highly right-wing organization. I'd link to every paper or news outlet that confirms that, but you'll just reject them. sinclair broadcast group conservative - Google Search


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Well if you reject every source as left-wing biased then there's no point in discussing, but there's no debate that Sinclair Broadcast Group is a highly right-wing organization. I'd link to every paper or news outlet that confirms that, but you'll just reject them. sinclair broadcast group conservative - Google Search


Well there are right wing biased sources as well.
That's why I ask for evidence, but the lefties consistently fail to provide it.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

bgc_fan said:


> Well if you reject every source as left-wing biased then there's no point in discussing...


And you probably reject every right of center news source. Of course, maybe you can convince us otherwise.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Prairie Guy said:


> And you probably reject every right of center news source. Of course, maybe you can convince us otherwise.


Again, you are projecting.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

bgc_fan said:


> Again, you are projecting.


Prove me wrong...name a right of center media source you think is reliable.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Prairie Guy said:


> Prove me wrong...name a right of center media source you think is reliable.


Fox then? The opinions and spin is to be taken with a grain of salt, but the facts are generally there. Unless you don't believe that they are right of center. 
Of course you don't believe anything outside your bubble, so not sure what the point is.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> Prove me wrong...name a right of center media source you think is reliable.


Reliable is an interesting choice.
I find they're all pretty "reliable", predicable even.

Now, try to find media sources (one left, one right) that is trustworthy, as in presents the facts accurately.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I like The Atlantic for their approach to coverage. But I agree that the Lamestream media have their biases


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

CBC, BBC, Reuters, NPR, CSpan,..........for starters. Even the Drudge Report (a conservative media platform) is pretty balanced.

I doubt the right wing thinkers get their news from any of those sources and depend mostly on right wing conspiracy types of media like Sun Media, the Rebel, Alex Jones, Fox News late night hosts......Hannity, Carlson etc.

Fox provides more balanced news during the day, but Trump hates them now and that means the right wing supporters tune in only at night.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't think it matters much though. Anyone who believes COVID is a hoax or is anti-mask or anti-vaxxer,.....isn't capable of absorbing news anyways.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I was at a conference 2 Januarys ago. There was a presenter there that spoke about the credibility of the modern media. Over time this industry has relaxed its stringent criteria on fact checking, ensuring sources are reliable and protected. This is not a recent happening with the mass adoption to social media. There was a leap made when we went from print to TV and then again when we went to the news channel model. It became easier to bring in "experts" to provide insight to events than to report on the ground the actual events. With the immediacy of social media it is now a race to break the story(it was always a race but there was time to verify while the race was on) than it is to know what the story is or if it is even true. The presenter was a long standing journalist/university prof out of the US. He had a book to go along with his presentation which was an interesting read. If I find it I will come back and post the link for those who may be interested.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

You mean the CBC fact checks & verifies? Lol.







__





Exposing the CBC/WFP double-team smear of a hero cop


Published since 2006 on territory ceded, released, surrendered and yielded up in 1871 to Her Majesty the Queen and successors forever. Expos...




blackrod.blogspot.com





Some of the shoddiest journalism in recent times appeared this long August weekend when the CBC and Winnipeg Free Press doubled teamed on a blatant smear of a veteran city police officer.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Or this lol

"Likewise, it’s taboo to discuss how the ratings scheme distorts content, or it’s simply taken for granted, because everyone in the commercial broadcast news industry is doing the exact same thing."









MSNBC producer pens scathing exit letter: Ratings model ‘blocks diversity of thought and content’


Producer Ariana Pekary recently resigned from MSNBC with an open letter accusing the news network of predicating its editorial process on ratings and alleging that its…




thehill.com





_reputable and regulated news sources like newspapers, radio and tv news programs that have to fact check what they report to us, 

My ***._


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

German Government Directing Press to Misrepresent the People | Armstrong Economics


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Collective psychology is impulsive, self generating, self sustaining & self reversing. I dont think the mainstream fake news media has any idea that when the collective psychology reverses they will be hung in the streets.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> CBC, BBC, Reuters, NPR, CSpan,..........for starters. Even the Drudge Report (a conservative media platform) is pretty balanced.


CBC, BBC, Reuters, NPR are all left leaning and their bias is obvious. Drudge has gone left recently too.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> CBC, BBC, Reuters, NPR, CSpan,..........for starters. Even the Drudge Report (a conservative media platform) is pretty balanced.
> 
> I doubt the right wing thinkers get their news from any of those sources and depend mostly on right wing conspiracy types of media like Sun Media, the Rebel, Alex Jones, Fox News late night hosts......Hannity, Carlson etc.
> 
> Fox provides more balanced news during the day, but Trump hates them now and that means the right wing supporters tune in only at night.


CBC is somewhat responsible and accurate, but they are clearly left leaning, if you think they're balanced...

Actually I get lots of my news from CBC, BBC, and NPR has some excellent programs, but NPR is obnoxiously left.
Rebel is annoyingly something (I'm not even sure it's right wing, they're obnoxious), but they do report on things that others don't. That being said, if you pull out the spin, they do find some interesting stuff.
I actually think the Rebel is an interesting case in attacking the media, you don't have to like or agree with them, and they're **** disturbers, but there are groups in government hostile to them because of the message they spread.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Shocked that you would even legitimize The Rebel, total far right extremist trash which also has long dabbled in conspiracy theories, fuelling hatred for immigrants, non whites, non Christians.

They've employed more than one neo-nazi, and one of their previous hosts has been leading an extremist group in the US (Proud Boys) that's a borderline domestic terrorist organization. The founder of the extremist group, a Rebel host, endorses political violence.

The Rebel used to routinely run stories and showcase guests who whipped up hatred, and even implied violence, towards Muslims and other minorities. They tried to excite and invigorate their audience by scaring white people (mostly Albertans) about the horrors of immigrants, pushing fear, and feeding paranoia and xenophobia.

Anyone who puts Rebel in the same listing of legitimate news sources like BBC and NPR has some serious screws loose.

Even worse, the Rebel had such extremist content that I am certain they helped radicalize some regular Canadians into becoming terrorists. Really on par with extremist content coming from sources such as Al-Qaeda or ISIS and just as dangerous.

Do you find that ISIS or Hezbollah's news feed has some "interesting stuff" as well? Of course not... Posting controversial and "interesting" stuff online does not make something a legitimate news source. Extremists are not worth listening to just because they say novel or taboo things.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Shocked that you would even legitimize The Rebel, total far right extremist trash which also has long dabbled in conspiracy theories, fuelling hatred for immigrants, non whites, non Christians.
> 
> They've employed more than one neo-nazi, and one of their previous hosts has been leading an extremist group in the US (Proud Boys) that's a borderline domestic terrorist organization. The founder of the extremist group, a Rebel host, endorses political violence.
> 
> ...


I don't know ISIS or Hezbollahs news feed but I've read Al Jazeera. Yes the alternative perspective IS interesting.

Yup, Rebel is so hateful, those damn Jews are out to get us all. Interestingly they don't actually do the things you claim. Sure some of their stuff is crap, but have you read the opinion pages on any topic?

Again with Gavin, he founded a group to defend western values, when it got infiltrated by white supremacists, which Gavin is clearly not, he left and disavowed it. You're calling a person in a mixed race couple "racist". You're simply wrong.

Come on, if you're going to be ridiculous, why not just come out and call Milo a homophobic, anti Semetic, white supremacists while you're at it.

It's interesting, you don't understand why alternative and even wrong viewpoints could be of interest or value.
No wonder you're so misinformed on issues, and seem incapable of understanding other viewpoints.

Understanding isn't the same as agreeing or endorsing.
I understand why you're scared of other ideas, I just don't agree with your position.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The Rebel does go where journalists fear to tread...recently they did a piece about the ongoing pipeline hoopla in Blue River...seems locals including the local Indian band are protesting the presence of non residents occupying the site designated for a work camp to build the Trans Mountain pipe.

As opposed to CBC lol...won't find this on CBC or the G&M

*CBC BUSTED: Panelist who defended WE Charity was paid $40,000 by Trudeau government*








CBC BUSTED: Panelist who defended WE Charity was paid $40,000 by Trudeau government


Navarro has made frequent appearances of CBC's Power & Politics, wherein she defended the Trudeau Liberals in their ongoing WE Charity scandal.




thepostmillennial.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Some people have "western values" mixed together with "fundamentalist conservatism" and proffer it as the benchmark normal for Canadians.

That is a false assumption. Canadians are progressive. The CBC and other Canadian public news media reflect the progressive values of their audience.

Talk to Canadians about removing social safety nets, OAS, GIS, CPP, universal health care and education, child care, EI, disability benefits, social assistance, rent control, WSIB, ....or any of other "socialist" programs Canadians take for granted and support, and see how far you get.

The problem for fundamental conservatives is they are a small minority in a largely progressive populace, that continues to trend further progressive.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Some people have "western values" mixed together with "fundamentalist conservatism" and proffer it as the benchmark normal for Canadians.
> 
> That is a false assumption. Canadians are progressive. The CBC and other Canadian public news media reflect the progressive values of their audience.
> 
> ...


Sorry, not religious, lots of Conservative are not religious.

I agree Canada is and should be progressive.
That's specifically why I'm against the regressive policies of the left.

I hope we can get some real progressive leadership in this country.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Some people seem to have missed the point of this thread,...............yet again. It has nothing to do with left or right leaning media, it has to do with SOCIAL media and how many people take their 'news' from there rather than from any mainstream media, left or right.

Try speaking to the topic. Is Facebook the place to get the news?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Longtimeago said:


> Some people seem to have missed the point of this thread,...............yet again. It has nothing to do with left or right leaning media, it has to do with SOCIAL media and how many people take their 'news' from there rather than from any mainstream media, left or right.
> 
> Try speaking to the topic. Is Facebook the place to get the news?


Face book does its best to censor anything not mainstream regarding COVID.

Post # 18 is proof mainstream media can not be trusted. Social media delivered the goods


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Twitter is the best source for up to the second news from people on the spot as events happen.

BS gets called out pretty quickly, and pretty much everyone is on Twitter now.......from celebrities to world leaders to witnesses of live events.

A massive bomb goes off in Beirut and ten seconds later it is on Twitter live. That is where the news media get their information.

Curate your own people to follow and it is an excellent source of news. If you get all your news from main stream sources.......you are getting it late.

Social media can be true brokers of the news.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well CBC, the G&M and Global reported an attack on 2 gay guys in Calgary. What they didn't report is that the attackers are Syrian...therefore not much further on the incident and no charges have been laid...after all that would be racist and reflect badly on our leader. Had to use non mainstream media to find that out. Odds are that none of the msm will name the perpetrators.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eder said:


> Well CBC, the G&M and Global reported an attack on 2 gay guys in Calgary. What they didn't report is that the attackers are Syrian...therefore not much further on the incident and no charges have been laid...after all that would be racist and reflect badly on our leader. Had to use non mainstream media to find that out. Odds are that none of the msm will name the perpetrators.


What but those are unbiased news sources, surely they wouldn't omit material facts?
Maybe we should get some sort of "values test" to ensure people entering our country are willing to accept our values?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eder said:


> Well CBC, the G&M and Global reported an attack on 2 gay guys in Calgary. What they didn't report is that the attackers are Syrian...


I already know that Eder and MrMatt get their news from this xenophobia pumping trash outlet.

The problem with The Rebel is that their mandate is NOT reporting the news. They are here to feed an anti-immigrant agenda that's hostile to non whites. So for example on a story like this, they jump all over it ... you can see that excitement in their eyes. In the video they posted, they secretly record a man while they try to get him to identify the attacker. That man doesn't know he's on camera, and it's not an interview. You can see The Rebel is concealing a camera and secretly recording him.

Why not just openly interview him on camera, like a real reporter? It's also irresponsible to go around speculating on the attacker and ethnicity.

But this is exactly what racists do. The Rebel are run by racists and white supremacists.

At the same time, The Rebel is silent on the endless number of attacks by white people and Christians against groups such as homosexuals, Muslims, and immigrants. They don't focus on that stuff because that's not their aim. So when white people commit crimes like this, The Rebel doesn't immediately go jump on the street, hunt down the person, interview their neighbours, find out which church they're a member of.

Again, that's because they are racists and white supremacists. Their motivation is pumping up fear and hatred of non white / immigrants / Muslims.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I will also add that the fixation on breeding fear and hate of immigrants and non whites is contrary to Canadian values. I don't give The Rebel any attention because they are *opposed to Canadian values.*

Outlets such as CBC, the G&M, National Post, and NPR, PRI, BBC, ABC, are all supportive of Canadian / western values and principles. They not only have excellent reporting, but also uphold the standards and values of our society.

By the way, it's too bad that Gibor (an ex cop by the way) no longer posts here. He loved The Rebel. He would read some scary article about immigrants, and then excitedly post about it, spewing his disdain for immigrants/Muslims along the way. This is exactly the kind of audience the Rebel plays to and manipulates.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I already know that Eder and MrMatt get their news from this xenophobia pumping trash outlet.
> 
> The problem with The Rebel is that their mandate is NOT reporting the news. They are here to feed an anti-immigrant agenda that's hostile to non whites. So for example on a story like this, they jump all over it ... you can see that excitement in their eyes. In the video they posted, they secretly record a man while they try to get him to identify the attacker. That man doesn't know he's on camera, and it's not an interview. You can see The Rebel is concealing a camera and secretly recording him.
> 
> ...


You see that's EXACTLY the point, and exactly the problem raised in this thread. There are people, like you, who don't want all the information. They choose to limit themselves only to sources they agree with, and don't even understand the other views.
There is information that the mainstream media holds back, and that lack of information is distorting your views.
The rebel is a small organization, they report on the details that outlets like the CBC omit from their reporting.
Here is a specific case where the CBC et al decided to omit a detail.

I do think it is a concern when people from other countries are engaging in hate crimes in Canada.
I think we should screen people entering our country to determine who should be admitted.
If you're sexist, racist, or homophobic, go away. We have enough of that, we don't need to import more.

I'm pro immigration, and definately not a white supremacist.
Also when did Jews become "white"?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, I also think it's interesting that james isn't actually critical of the facts, he's upset that someone would listen to someone he disagrees with.
Even if I disagree with them, I understand the value of alternative viewpoints.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

deleted


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Spudd said:


> The Calgary police have not released the names of the suspects - here is their news release:
> 
> 
> There are pictures that show the suspects and they appear middle eastern. But how does anyone know they're Syrian refugees unless their names are released? I do not think it would be responsible journalism to speculate on that.


Well it's called investigative journalism.
They took the pictures, identified the assailants.
They found media reports on one of their businesses, and went to the location of the assault.
BREAKING: Violent attacker of two gay men in Calgary IDENTIFIED by Rebel News

Not sure where the Syrian refugee claim is from, someone else said that. But the Rebel managed to figure out at least one of their names.

Again, I think the important thing is to get the facts, but some people would rather live in their little bubble of ignorance. I think the echo chamber and willful ignorance is a huge problem.
News Bureau | ILLINOIS


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Well, I guess the proof is in the pudding. There are plenty here who obviously are happy to rely on social media for their news. 42% seems about right.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> Well, I guess the proof is in the pudding. There are plenty here who obviously are happy to rely on social media for their news. 42% seems about right.


Yes, and to look at the actual photos to see what happened is apparently "white supremacy"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

An organization whose focus is always reporting on stories that vilify immigrants, non whites, non Christians is not a reputable outlet. It's not a news source.

It's a white supremacist organization whose main purpose is to fuel anger and emotional responses, part of an agenda of anti-immigration and white supremacy.

The fact they occasional report some useful and accurate information is BESIDE the point. You shouldn't be getting so excited about the little bits of information they get right. They are a propaganda source, and you're falling for it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> An organization whose focus is always reporting on stories that vilify immigrants, non whites, non Christians is not a reputable outlet. It's not a news source.
> 
> It's a white supremacist organization whose main purpose is to fuel anger and emotional responses, part of an agenda of anti-immigration and white supremacy.
> 
> The fact they occasional report some useful and accurate information is BESIDE the point. You shouldn't be getting so excited about the little bits of information they get right. They are a propaganda source, and you're falling for it.


Your statements are not true, and now you're just trolling.

Also you claim you don't watch them, so you actually don't know what they're reporting on.
Just another uninformed opinion.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Your statements are not true, and now you're just trolling.
> 
> Also you claim you don't watch them, so you actually don't know what they're reporting on.
> Just another uninformed opinion.


My claims are true. I'm surprised that you can't identify xenophobic propaganda when it's staring you in the face.

On the main topic of this thread, I think this is a good example. How do people fall for bad news and misinformation? Well we have sources such as Rebel, with very strong political/religious agendas (bordering on extremism), masquerading as news sources and which are capable of fooling even educated people like MrMatt.

Fox News is another. Borders on extremism.

In recent years, social conservatives have been especially good at manipulating public opinion and producing news-style outlets.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> My claims are true. I'm surprised that you can't identify xenophobic propaganda when it's staring you in the face.
> 
> On the main topic of this thread, I think this is a good example. How do people fall for bad news and misinformation? Well we have sources such as Rebel, with very strong political/religious agendas, masquerading as news sources and which are capable of fooling even educated people like MrMatt.


What xenophobic propaganda?

I'd have to say, I've never seen any evidence of the Rebel pushing the Jewish agenda. 
Perhaps I'm not racist enough to see it, please enlighten me.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well the topic was why are so many people misinformed about the news. I put up a few posts showing how selective some of the msn is about the news they report...to find the truth behind many topics it is necessary to expand beyond government funded resources. ... Blacklock's Reporter | Minding Ottawa's Business is a good one.

As has been pointed out here "the truth" is often met with hostility and suppression.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Mainstream media @ one time was saying hairspray would destroy the ozone & the sun would fry us. They went through marshlands, acid rain, Y2k, CO2 now they have gone with a small virus.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The world addressed many of those problems, by eliminating dangerous aerosol sprays, acid rain emissions, fixing computer time clocks, and working to protect marshlands. I remember when the fish in our northern lake had all died from acid rain. The divers went down and couldn't find a single fish.

They have been restocked and are healthy again. All they had to do was stop the emissions drifting down from the mines in Sudbury, Ontario.

Now we have to work to protect us against the worst effects of climate change, and research for vaccines against viruses and other pathogens.

What would you have the world do about these problems ? Do nothing and hope for the best ?

That is what Donald Trump is doing and we can see how poorly that is working out.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The world addressed many of those problems, by eliminating dangerous aerosol sprays, acid rain emissions, fixing computer time clocks, and working to protect marshlands. I remember when the fish in our northern lake had all died from acid rain. The divers went down and couldn't find a single fish.
> 
> They have been restocked and are healthy again. All they had to do was stop the emissions drifting down from the mines in Sudbury, Ontario.
> 
> ...


You're exactly right.
By letting people talk about the problems, we're able to understand and solve them.

People like james don't like this, they don't want to listen to ideas they disagree with, they ignore facts. They want their tunnel vision and arrogance. They literally don't understand that all these movements start with a few outliers who notice something.

Great example, sags saw COVID19 6 months ago. 
James was in denial that there was even a problem. 
"As I understand it, the main fear about this virus is the high likelihood for mutation, and becoming more deadly than it currently is. The current form does NOT appear to be tremendously deadly."

Of course all the data said it was deadly, and experts had already determined it was a serious problem, but hey, it wasn't in the "reliable media", and our PM was out travelling the world.
To really understand what's going on, you need multiple sources, you can't sit there with blinders on trusting the CBC to tell you the truth. I'm not saying they're outright lying, but they do omit stuff they don't think is newsworthy.
You need to look beyond CBC and see what the other sides are saying.

Of course some will be happy to smear you if you even consider deviating from the approved narrative.
COVDI19 again is a great one, the mask debacle is like something from 1984, masks were good, then bad, then good, then bad, then good. Any bets on how long until they decide they're not helpful?


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

sags said:


> I don't think it matters much though. Anyone who believes COVID is a hoax or is anti-mask or anti-vaxxer,.....isn't capable of absorbing news anyways.


Exactly. They only believe what they want to hear and reject everything else. Trump has been brainwashing his followers that all media around the world except Fox is fake for the last 3.5 years and it has worked! I try to watch Fox sometimes but it is absolutely discussing. They just love conspiracy theories. Between Trump and Fox its no wonder the US is headed to become the biggest failure in dealing with COVID around the world. Can't imagine where the US will be by Nov 3rd.

They are so lucky to have a man who brags about being able to remember 'person women man camera tv' and identify a picture of an elephant running the country lol.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

On the nature of truth ...

I think of Galileo who spent the last decade of his life under house arrest because he told the world that the earth and planets revolve around the sun etc. This was not received as truth because it was too far away from everyone else's way of thinking. For truth to be received by an audience, it must already reside in the "neighbourhood" of the audience so to speak. It took a number of centuries for the world's neighbourhood to expand sufficiently to accept Galileo's truth.

Or consider the truth of a black person's existence. It has been true for centuries, but perhaps now the neighbourhood of white people has been sufficiently expanded that something will finally change.

The job of someone who is interested in the truth is to maintain a large "neighbourhood". Anyone who only reads the liberal narrative will miss truth that is in the conservative neighbourhood and vice versa.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

dave2012 said:


> Exactly. They only believe what they want to hear and reject everything else. Trump has been brainwashing his followers that all media around the world except Fox is fake for the last 3.5 years and it has worked! I try to watch Fox sometimes but it is absolutely discussing. They just love conspiracy theories. Between Trump and Fox its no wonder the US is headed to become the biggest failure in dealing with COVID around the world. Can't imagine where the US will be by Nov 3rd.
> 
> They are so lucky to have a man who brags about being able to remember 'person women man camera tv' and identify a picture of an elephant running the country lol.


But when CNN can't identify an elephant, it really has to make you question things.

I think the political problem in the US is massive partisanship and divisiveness, and an inability for people to educate themselves on issues, they're all sitting in bubbles.

To be fair, the US continues to outdo themselves.

I didn't think they'd be able to come up with a combination worse than Trump vs Clinton, and now we've got Trump vs Biden.
It's crazy, but looking at that choice there is a reason people are thinking that Kanye, though he's unstable and clearly mentally ill, would be a better choice.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

hboy54 said:


> The job of someone who is interested in the truth is to maintain a large "neighbourhood". Anyone who only reads the liberal narrative will miss truth that is in the conservative neighbourhood and vice versa.


That's why cancel culture, and the attempts to shut down alternative viewpoints is so bad.

They're literally shutting down "white supremacy events" because of "known associates of the KKK" like Daryl Davis - Wikipedia

Dialog and discussion are the future.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Galileo was imprisoned because he said the world was round during a time when the world did not know any different.

Today, we know much more and conservatives challenge established facts.

They are the equivalent of Galileo today arguing the world is flat.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> What is this "truth" that conservatives so fervantly want to discuss with liberals to convince them of the error of their thinking ?
> 
> That the COVID virus is a hoax ? That there are miracle cures, but scientists and experts are withholding the information about them ?
> 
> ...


None of those are mainstream conservative positions.

Trump got called racist for taking COVID19 seriously and implementing travel bans.
Remember alternative media was raising concerns long before mainstream media picked it up.
Also some early studies suggested hydroxychloroquine and Remdesivir and other such drug cocktails were effective. These studies are ongoing some are right, some are wrong, that's how science works.
Even today there are studies and reports saying all sorts of different things, and different governments are engaging in different approaches. Lots of mixed information out there. 
Sweden and Taiwain had particularly unique approaches to how to handle COVID19.



Gun control, in Canada it's pretty simple, we want the government to enforce the gun laws, >90% or so of gun crime in Toronto is from illegal handguns, we want them to just take the illegal guns away from criminals.
Instead they prohibited assault rifles, including single shot shotguns.
They're proposing hundreds of millions to buy back hunting and target rifles, instead of cracking down on illegal smuggling of guns, which are actually used in crime.

Climate change is an interesting one.
1. Climate change is natural.
2. Climate change is global, and will require global action. Simply moving your manufacturing plant from Ontario to China, to be powered by a Coal plant doesn't make things better

Abortion is an interesting one.
I personally feel if you'll kill a baby after it's born, ie post-birth abortion, that's murder.
I also think if you want to kill your baby because it's a girl (gender selective abortion) you're a horrible person.

I think we should ensure social programs don't turn into poverty traps.
Too many programs are structured in such a way that if you get a job and start working, you end up financially worse off.
I don't think we should have any income tax, until you're making a living wage.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Just as a bit of follow up I also think there are some far left opinions that aren't really reflective of mainstream opinion.

1. That racism is good and racial discrimination is something we should engage in
2. Defunding and disbanding law enforcement is a good idea.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You quoted a post by me that has somehow disappeared. Maybe I screwed up and deleted it somehow...........sorry.

I don't think most liberals defend the far left either. They are some wackos who think "defunding" the police means there would be no police forces. The word "defund" improperly conveys the intention, which is to direct "more" resources towards interventions by social and mental health workers alongside police officers. The hope is they would help to descalate encounters between the police and some people.

I had a female friend who used to work as a family consultant with police on calls. She was part of a program that was funded by the government.

I believe they stopped funding the program years ago. They should revive it and include mental health experts.

That would cost more money, so "defund" isn't anywhere near the correct term.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So you are a quasi-Conservative Mr. Matt.

You don't spout the company line verbatim, but apply nuances that are practical and could be developed in a non-partisan fashion.

I think that is where most Canadians lie.........leaning left or right, but basically firmly lodged in the broad middle somewhere.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> So you are a quasi-Conservative Mr. Matt.
> 
> You don't spout the company line verbatim, but apply nuances that are practical and could be developed in a non-partisan fashion.
> 
> I think that is where most Canadians lie.........leaning left or right, but basically firmly lodged in the broad middle somewhere.


Well quite honestly I'm pragmatically oonservative, as I believe western civilization has been a wonderful success and I want to maintain that. That's like textbook conservative, also liberal.
But the labels have been corrupted as people mess around with definitions.

I'd like to believe that most people are in the broad middle, but the extremists are getting too much influence.

We actually have major corporations implementing racial quotas, with no real pushback.


----------



## Flummox (Aug 8, 2020)

Social media should have standards and accounts posting misinformation should be banned. Social media has more effect than news on televisions and radios.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Flummox said:


> Social media should have standards and accounts posting misinformation should be banned. Social media has more effect than news on televisions and radios.


It's unrealistic to police the internet to that extent.

Also, if misinformation resulted in accounts being banned, about 1/3 of Facebook would be wiped out. As far as I can tell, people spend most of their time circulating garbage around Facebook, Twitter, etc.

I think the only way to tackle this is education. People who use these platforms need to realize that most of what they will see is inaccurate garbage. Things you read in these places shouldn't be taken seriously at all.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> ... I think the only way to tackle this is education.* People who use these platforms need to realize that most of what they will see is inaccurate garbage. *Things you read in these places shouldn't be taken seriously at all.


 .. part of that education is self-generated. For a start, it takes a combination of basic skills (reading and understanding properly) to seperate the wheat from the chaff/nuggets from the crxp, so to speak.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Flummox said:


> Social media should have standards and accounts posting misinformation should be banned. Social media has more effect than news on televisions and radios.


That would be nice.
But when the Federal government distributes lies and disinformation, I have a simple question.
Who, EXACTLY, gets to decide what is true and what is not true.

Quite honestly I don't trust anyone with the power to decide what is true and what is not.
In the past the government or the church could prosecute "heresy", that didn't work out all that well.
Sure it helped maintain social order, but the truth suffered.

Now, I think most people would agree that the Federal government shouldn't be the artibter of what is true or not true.
For example I think it would be obvious there are concerns with Trump "deciding" what's true.
I also don't trust Trudeau to decide "truth" either. 

Even on "scientific" stuff there is, or at least should be, some critical opinion of a position. Why, because if you can't withstand criticism, your ideas are dumb.

Back when flat earthers were prevalent, round earthers were persecuted.
Today round earthers are prevalent, and flat earthers are free to speak, and mostly ignored except as a humorous curiosity. 

The bigger problem is the censorship of the truth, and I don't trust anyone to decide for me.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

dave2012 said:


> . Between Trump and Fox its no wonder the US is headed to become the biggest failure in dealing with COVID around the world. Can't imagine where the US will be by Nov 3rd.


In the US
Money talks pay hospitals $13,000 for everyone with Covid, The first thing they test is to see if you have COVID & guess what everyone has COVID. No one dies of the flu, heart attacks or gun shoot wounds through the head.

Pay $39,000 to hospitals if they put someone a ventilator. Deaths go up since people that do not need ventilators are put on them.
Seed nursing homes with Covid to increase death count to make Trump look bad.

The hate for Trump is so bad they managed to fudge the numbers & kill people so 2% of the worlds population account for 25% of the deaths from COVID. I hope my wish comes true for Trump to win the election the socialist & the billionaires have gone to far

Gates & the Boys took a virus no worse then the flu & shut the down the world economy while the sheep cheered them on. Dear sheep realize you are part of the problem.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> The bigger problem is the censorship of the truth, and I don't trust anyone to decide for me.


 Put your trust in independent thinking. Do not let anyone pitch hit your thinking


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like the suspect that murdered the doctor in Red Deer is off limits for our newspapers to publish. Wonder why?

Heres the verboten coverage








Red Deer Doctor murdered at Village Mall Walk-In Clinic – UPDATE – Charges Laid - River Radio


RCMP have laid charges, including first degree murder, against a 54-year-old male after yesterday’s homicide of a Red Deer physician at the Village Mall Walk-In Clinic. Deng Mabiour of Red Deer faces the following charges: · First degree murder · Assault of a police officer ·...




www.riverradio.ca





Heres the homogenized version









Man charged with first-degree murder in death of doctor at Alberta medical clinic


The RCMP has charged a 54-year-old Red Deer man, Deng Mabiour, with the first-degree murder of Dr. Walter Reynolds, assaulting another doctor with a machete and assaulting a police officer




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Eder said:


> Looks like the suspect that murdered the doctor in Red Deer is off limits for our newspapers to publish. Wonder why?
> 
> Heres the verboten coverage
> 
> ...


You may see it as avoiding saying something Eder but that is simply your perception.

I get annoyed whenever I hear the opposite. For example, 'black man shot and killed'. Why say he was black? What difference does that make? A man was shot and killed by another man. The colour, ethnicity, religion, etc. of either is irrelevant to me.

There are good and bad people in ALL groupings anyone wants to refer to. Unless the grouping being referred to is actually RELEVANT to what happened, it doesn't have to be mentioned.

When a muslim kills someone while yelling 'allah ackbar', that makes it relevant since it appears to be religously motivated. When the same man kills someone while saying, 'you didn't fix my medical condition', that's not racially or religiously motivated and there is no reason to mention the person's race or religion in that case.

In the case you are referring to, as far as I know, the motivation has not been determined as it often never is in cases like this but a media outlet may well attribute the person's race or religion which tends to give a PERCEPTION of there being such a motivation.


----------

